# A comment from your administrator



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have noticed over the the past several months that many members here at DBSTalk have been instrumental in answering questions for newly arrived users. It never ceases to amaze me what a great and informed membership we have and the patients that is exhibited when dealing with our "newbies".

I would like to take this opportunity to personally thank everyone for being such a great group and helping others in both technical and administrative matters concerning DBS. You guys deserve a pat on the back and a hearty handshake. :goodjob: 

Thanks again for making DBSTalk one of the best DBS boards on the net!


----------



## jannlinder (Oct 2, 2002)

Chris,

Being a "newbie" on DBSTalk, I want to thank you guys too. I am suffering from the "721 guide loss" and using your site, was able to convince E* that it was a real problem. 

Thanks!

Jann

(ps: Appropriately edited, Chris!):righton:


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jannlinder _
> *Chris,
> 
> Being a "newbie" on DBSTalk, I want to thank you guys too. I am suffering from the "721 guide loss" and using your site, was able to convince D* that it was a real problem.
> ...


Case in point....

Jan, E* is used to refer to Dish Network (Echostar) while D* is used to refer to DirecTV.

Otherwise, welcome to DBSTalk! (even though I'm not an administrator....)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Jann and welcome 

We have got so many new members in the past few weeks. It's really great to see the newbies of last month asking questions and learning and then turning around and helping out the newbies of now. So much knowledge is here, lets keeping it growing!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I still can't believe how much the site has grown since I've been here. When I first registered there were only about 100 members but that's grown to almost 1,300 since March. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

It's always nice when people pull together to help each other out. Welcome Jan and to all the new members out there.

See ya
Tony


----------

